# Saltfork bass



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Any tips on where to start or what to throw tomorrow morning for bass....1st time out this year..

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Spinnerbait


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

swim bait perch color slow retrieve worked for me


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Went out Saturday,struck out but was better than being at work.Water temp shocked me.57degrees...At saltfork Marina end of lake.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeluvs2fish1975 (8 mo ago)

Place is a mudhole rt now. Saw 1 boat out there yesterday on my way to piedmont. Catch a lot of 1lb. cats trollin eerie dearies there. Better off goin to seneca.


----------

